# Froooooooge



## Valium_D (26. Oktober 2001)

Hi !

Kann mir einer von euch ma erklären, wie ich statt einem Submit Button bzw. einem Reset Button ein Image einbinden kann ??

Hab kein Plan, wies funken soll !

Gruss, Mirko


----------



## Shiivva (26. Oktober 2001)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach :

<input type="image" name="submit" src="submit.gif" alt="send" border="0" width="88" height="31">


----------



## Valium_D (26. Oktober 2001)

*......*

Danke !

Bezieht sich das jetz auf das submit oder des reset ???
*doofguck*

Gruss, Mirko


----------



## lexi (26. Oktober 2001)

Das geht nur mit submit. Für Reset musst du einen Link

<a href="javascript:document.forms[0].reset()"><img src="pic.gif" border="0"></a>

setzen.

forms[0] bezeichnet dabei das zu resettende Formular. Das erste im Doc is 0, das zweite 1, usw..


----------



## Valium_D (26. Oktober 2001)

*;-)*

Danke fein !!! )


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Oktober 2001)

<a href="javascript:document.forms[0].reset()"><img src="pic.gif" border="0"></a>

so muss das heissen java script ohne leerzeichen


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von .:jOki:. _
> *<a href="javascript:document.forms[0].reset()"><img src="pic.gif" border="0"></a>
> 
> so muss das heissen java script ohne leerzeichen *



dann guck mal wie dein posting aussieht :


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

sorry, bissi müde..


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

jajajaajajaj.....boardfehler


----------

